# Someone please tell ...



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi CP peeps! This is Jaxx...could someone please tell my mommy and daddy a few things for me.

First of all someone tell my daddy

I is a little dog. This rope is as big as me!









Please tell Mommy that when I am trying to look at the birdies to not try to get my attention for pictures.









Tell Mommy and Daddy to get rid of that thing the call a Dremel for my nails. I is not impressed!









Last could you tell Mommy to quit snapping pictures when I am sleeping! 









I would be very appreciative if you guys can talk to Mommy and Daddy. I will give you lots of puppy dog kisses if you can take care of this stuffs for me.
See I am cute don't you want puppy dog kisses from me?


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Omg I love him he's soooo cute!!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh Jaxx...not taking your picture or them not doing your nail care is probably not going to happen...mom and dad love you ...how could they not, you're a little lovebug...but the rope toy, I'm with you kid, dad has to get you something a bit smaller LOL


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

:love4: poor Jaxx :love2:


----------



## cmartini (Oct 16, 2012)

Adorable!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

hehehe , Jaxx ... you are so cute !!!


----------



## Cbaileyc (May 15, 2013)

Cutie patootie! 
C~


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Poor adorable Jaxx, his parents don't have a clue he has demands needed to be discussed.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Poor Jaxx so abused! I do horrible things to BG and Sonny too but its just because I love them. It will be ok mama and papa only do what you need and wont hurt you.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

He's such a little love!!! Poor baby having to play with that big ole rope. :lol: xxx


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

Awww Jaxx is just sooo precious! I love his little face! But we really do need to talk to daddy about that rope!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Aawwww! Poor Jaxx! How could you not give in to his demands, moony and daddy? He's not asking for much!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Adorable, little Jaxx! What sweet puppy dog kisses, but they won't get you out of the bad ole nail thingy!! Sorry I can't help with the pics (that would mean I wouldn't get to see such a handsome little man), so that just leaves the oversized rope! I still think it will work for a fun game of tug-o-war.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

What a cutie, I'd smother him with kisses if I had the chance! My sweet 
little munchkin. One of the absolute cutest Chis I know! Love you Jaxx! :love4:

ps: nice BB!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

nabi said:


> Oh Jaxx...not taking your picture or them not doing your nail care is probably not going to happen...mom and dad love you ...how could they not, you're a little lovebug...but the rope toy, I'm with you kid, dad has to get you something a bit smaller LOL


His daddy loves getting big stuff for him. He has probably 6 or 7 ropes and always goes for that one to play with.
It is quite funny to see


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Huly said:


> Poor Jaxx so abused! I do horrible things to BG and Sonny too but its just because I love them. It will be ok mama and papa only do what you need and wont hurt you.


He is so abused. I feel so sorry for him.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Angel1210 said:


> Aawwww! Poor Jaxx! How could you not give in to his demands, moony and daddy? He's not asking for much!


Hehe yes but he is spoiled and if you give into one of his demands he will come up with 10 more


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

intent2smile said:


> His daddy loves getting big stuff for him. He has probably 6 or 7 ropes and always goes for that one to play with.
> It is quite funny to see
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I'm the same way, I love getting the BIG toys! They are so much fun, and less
risk. Although I did buy these adorable teeny tiny stuffies last month, the pups
LOVED them....here is a link to a picture, these are REALLY teeny, mini mini...

I bought mine at the local pet shop, and the lady behind me in line took
ALL the ones that were left! She said her 5 Chihuahuas don't play with
anything else. I now wish I bought more, because all of my dogs really
liked these.

Li'l Pals Plush Squeak Toy


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> What a cutie, I'd smother him with kisses if I had the chance! My sweet
> little munchkin. One of the absolute cutest Chis I know! Love you Jaxx! :love4:
> 
> ps: nice BB!


Thank you LS. It is the BB that they sent me because the natural BB stretched majorly. It fits nice but I think if they made a 1.5 it would fit better.
I love the red snake skin on him.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> I'm the same way, I love getting the BIG toys! They are so much fun, and less
> risk. Although I did buy these adorable teeny tiny stuffies last month, the pups
> LOVED them....here is a link to a picture, these are REALLY teeny, mini mini...
> 
> ...


I always buy larger stuffies for Jaxx because they seem to hold up better. We bought Jaxx the Xsmall Kong teddy bear and he had it tore up in less than a month. I bought him the same one just a small instead of Xsmall and it is over a year old now.
I think sometimes they sew them better for larger dogs.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

intent2smile said:


> Thank you LS. It is the BB that they sent me because the natural BB stretched majorly. It fits nice but I think if they made a 1.5 it would fit better.
> I love the red snake skin on him.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Oh wow they replaced it for you?! That is SO neat!
Yes I love red on your boy. What size is he? A 2?
He's really teeny isn't he, just under 4 pounds?


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh LS those are cute. Do they hold up to heavy chewers?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Oh wow they replaced it for you?! That is SO neat!
> Yes I love red on your boy. What size is he? A 2?
> He's really teeny isn't he, just under 4 pounds?


Yep they replaced it. I had emailed them because I wanted to know if stretching like 4 holes was normal. They were great and offered me my choice of any BB.
Yes Jaxx is small. He is right under 4. Pounds and wears a size 2 BB


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

intent2smile said:


> Oh LS those are cute. Do they hold up to heavy chewers?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



NOPE! That's why I wish I bought more! lol






intent2smile said:


> Yep they replaced it. I had emailed them because I wanted to know if stretching like 4 holes was normal. They were great and offered me my choice of any BB.
> Yes Jaxx is small. He is right under 4. Pounds and wears a size 2 BB
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's very kind of them. I'm glad you got a new one.
I have the "volcanic viper", it's the same exact thing
as yours, same pattern, same feel, but in orange, and
it stretches with time too. I noticed the more expensive
BBs, like the fancy and lux collections especially stretch 
way more than the classic ones. The classic are cheaper,
more durable and way less stretchy....but not as soft.
So I guess it depends on what one wants from a harness.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> NOPE! That's why I wish I bought more! lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jaxx's Natural BB he changed 4 holes in probably two to three weeks. I was expecting it to stretch just not that much that fast.

We have had this one almost a month I think and I can tell it has stretched a little but not enough to change to a tighter hole yet.

I love the BB but come winter we will probably go back to Puppia. I like how Puppia covers clothes better

I am going to have to look into getting some of those stuffies. I am always on lookout that Jaxx won't destroy. Maybe I can find him some for his b-day coming up


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

No no, I meant they ARE easily destroyed by determined chewers, that's why I need more! ...because ours are in the trash! lol


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> No no, I meant they ARE easily destroyed by determined chewers, that's why I need more! ...because ours are in the trash! lol


I must have been having a ditzy moment. I think it is lack of sleep.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

intent2smile said:


> I must have been having a ditzy moment. I think it is lack of sleep.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Girl, worry not! You are talking to a blondie...I have 30 ditzy moments per every 20 seconds!  :cheer:

ROFL, seriously, no biggie!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Amy, I'd send you my size 1, but it stretched so much that I sent it back. I talked to BB, I think they are sending me another size 1 in one that doesn't stretch. But they are too wide across my babies chests. So I don't think the BB is going to work for us. Shame cause I think they are so pretty! But our trusty Puppias and our Park Avenues work out perfect.


----------

